# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Ինչ է սերը...

## @Lika@

Խնդրում եմ ժողովուրդ ջան այստեղ գրեք, թե ձեր կարծիքով ինչ է սերը...
Ես անձամբ այն ընդունում եմ ,թե որպես գեղեցիկ,հոգին տաքացնող,ուրախություն բերող, թե որպես դաժան ու անխիղճ ինչ-որ մի բան ...Ասեք էլի որնա ճիշտ :Love:

----------


## Ra$Ta

ՀԻմա խմած եմ ու ուռ** :Sad:  :LOL:  , իմ օրենքներին դեմա , բայց դե , ակումբը հիմա մաֆյայա խաղում իսկ ես անկապ նեթում եմ թափառում , ու ասում եմ որ սերը , չնայած նրան որ բոլորը ձգտում են դրան , ամենաանիմաստ , ամենաանկապ , ամենաանասուն  ու ԱՄԵՆԱՍԻՐՈՒՆ բաննա էս անտեր աշխարհում , սիրեք իրար , կապ չունի թե կսիրվեք թե ոչ , թքախ կարևորը կիմանաք թե որնա սիրելը , ՍԵԵԵԵԵԵՐ : Համե:լ սերը սուտ է ՍԵՔՍով զբաղվեք , սեքս սեքս ............... : Բայց մեկա սիրելուց գեղեցիկ բան մեկել կրցքերնեն , հետնամասը , ոտքերը ու սերը ոբշմ լավ , սիրեք և սիրվեք :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեման փակվում է, քանի որ սիրո մասին Ակումբում բազմաթիվ թեմաներ կան, մասնավորապես այս մեկը լրիվ նույնն է։*

----------

